# Ford 4000 steering, or not steering



## EricV (Feb 22, 2015)

Hello Folks
New member and first post.

I have a '64 Ford 4000 gas tractor. Last year the steering was sticking when it was below freezing. I flushed the power steering fluid but it didn't help. One day I was working on it and it felt like a gear stripping and now the steering wheel just spins freely.
I can't get to in until some snow melts but I am wondering if you guys have a guess as to what I am looking at for a repair?

Thanks in advance
Eric


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Hard to say what's wrong from here but my best guess is the balls in the ball nut have fallen out or worn out. Hopefully it did not ruin the shaft.










When was the last time you checked the oil level in the bottom of the box?
You will probably have to take the column completely apart to repair the bottom end. While you are in there you will want to renew the seals in the top end too.
An I&T FO-20 manual will be essential to do the job. It is not hard to do but you will need to remove the dash tin to do it.
The part that I suspect has failed is on the bottom of the main steering shaft - #26 in the diagram below and the balls are held in by the blue strap and tubes in the photo above.
For reference, the shaft is upside down in the photo above.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Eric,

Attached is a cross-sectional view (from my shop manual) of the steering gear assembly showing correct installation (timing) of sector gears and worm shaft. Illustrates the balls in the ball nut that Ultradog refers to.


----------



## EricV (Feb 22, 2015)

Thank you both for the very detailed answers. I have never checked that fluid, I was unaware of it. I do have a shop manual so when the weather breaks some I'll pull the unit and set it up in my shop and take a look.

Thanks
Eric


----------

